# Spooky, creepy, sleep with the lights on books?



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Having just finished Duma key, which really wasn't spooky for the most part, I am craving goosebump type reading.  I cannot remember the last time a book made me get the willies. I'm not talking slasher gory creepy, I'm talking spooky ghosty creepy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

THE HISTORIAN A Novel by Elizabeth Kostova though not on kindle  yet  
sylvia


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you ever read Pet Sematary by Stephen King? That is a "sleep with the lights on book." I don't see it in Kindle version though. Poo.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Have you ever read Pet Sematary by Stephen King? That is a "sleep with the lights on book." I don't see it in Kindle version though. Poo.


I was pretty much as adult when I read it -- maybe teens. Whatever my age, too old to sleep with my mommy for protection. And yet...


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

It by Stephen King. One of the few books I had to put down long before I went to bed, or I wouldn't get to sleep. Clowns are scary.

Unfortunately not on Kindle.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

boydm said:


> It by Stephen King. One of the few books I had to put down long before I went to bed, or I wouldn't get to sleep. Clowns are scary.
> 
> Unfortunately not on Kindle.


No, I'm sure clowns are still scary on Kindle.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

ak rain said:


> THE HISTORIAN A Novel by Elizabeth Kostova though not on kindle yet
> sylvia


Yes it is...both creepy and on Kindle. I have it.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I would recommend Dean Koontz, especially his earlier works. For sheer terror factor, although it is a psycho-killer type of story, his book "Intensity" scared the daylights out of me.



Susie


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you figment, I did not find it.  I was spooked by it. I would love love to travel in the lower end of Europe and read that on the kindle of coarse
sylvia


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

_The Historian_ for me was very creepy. The only time I could read it was in daylight. But it is very well written and, to me, the characters were very real. And the descriptions of the places were wonderful. Makes me want to visit just to see the architecture and the romance of the places described.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I could remember all the creepy books I have read. I'll ask my sister, she might think of some. I went through a very long love affair with creepy/scary books when I was much younger. I don't read them as much now. I'll let you know if she thinks of any.

One book I can recommend that is both horrifyingly and well written is not of the "horror" genre :



Warning up front, this is NOT for the faint of heart nor should mothers of teen girls read it unless they have a strong constitution. The subject matter concerns the rape and murder of a 14-year-old girl.

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm really thinking on this. I read a lot of horror, but I prefer anthologies. That means my chills come in short bursts and aren't easily referenced. I've mentioned liking the Hotter Blood series, which are horror stories mixed with sexual themes. The thing is that, while I do like erotica/erotic romance, the sexuality in these stories has little to do with titillation, but expertly works to increase the horror. The genre is about digging iinto primal fears and people being vulnerable, and the combination in these books really lends to that.



True crime gives me the wiggins, because it usually involves someone normal-seeming doing horrible things.



I had a moment of inappropriate laughter while reading Bitter Harvest, but I don't want to give it away. I will say, there was a scene in Buffy that elicited a similar reaction.

The Buffy episode had nightmares becoming walking realities, becoming part of the fabric of daily life. We find out Buffy's nightmare when her dad shows up and says he doesn't want to do weekends with her -- that he really doesn't love her and that she's a big disappointment.

And the scene always makes me laugh, because it's just so completely horrible to imagine a parent saying that.

Bitter Harvest is more horrifying because it's real, but the moment in question reminds me of the Buffy scene in having a parent say something and then do something that is utterly and completely against any known definition of maternal instinct.

Dennis Lehane is one of my favorite novelists, and I remember this book, about a detective team/couple and a serial killer, really scared the pee out of me:



This is the same detective team that's in:
 

Both the book and the movie are recommended.

Speaking of books, movies, and Dennis Lehane -- and not referring to Gone, Baby, Gone or Mystic River -- Shutter Island is being made into a  movie with Leo Decaprio and directed by Martin Scorcese. Shutter Island also happens to be a terrific mystery/psychological thriller and well worth reading, imo, before the movie comes out and you're accidentally spoiled.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

:::clicking Michelle's book list:::

Those sound right up my alley.

EllenR


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I'm reading:



It was the first novel my husband read on Kindle and I wanted to be on the same page. He found it creepy, but I'm not impressed so far. I have liked the writer before, so we'll see.

(Neat, Ellen -- would love to hear what you think of Shutter Island in particular.)


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I forgot to mention that I'm reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I will read that one first. Trouble is, I need to quit my job so I can get to all these books I can't wait to read! LOL

EllenR


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

boydm said:


> ... Clowns are scary.
> 
> Unfortunately not on Kindle.


Clowns are scary ALL the Time!!! Those buggers and Santas are my number one fear! You should see me freak out at Christmas...Ha!

I think King's *IT* helped to inforce my fear!

-sailor


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Have you ever read Pet Sematary by Stephen King? That is a "sleep with the lights on book." I don't see it in Kindle version though. Poo.


*Definitely spooky...gave me nightmares!

This one gave me nightmares too...gives you goosebumps and that creepy feeling while reading 








*


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

This gentleman is quite creepy:


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

sailor said:


> Clowns are scary ALL the Time!!! Those buggers and Santas are my number one fear! You should see me freak out at Christmas...Ha!
> 
> I think King's *IT* helped to inforce my fear!
> 
> -sailor


Santa scared me so much. I was raised without a dad and suddenly I was supposed to sit on the lap of some strange dude who knew all my naughtiness. After puberty I wouldn't have minded... 

But, yeah, terrified. I recently found a picture of me with the Easter Bunny, which was also traumatic.

My clown issues come from the guy who lived downstairs from us when I was really young. He was, like, a giant and a firefighter. And a clown, probably for the Shriners or something. One time I threw his kid's toy in the street and so he spanked me. Can you imagine someone doing that today? He also shot a female cat in heat who was serenading our male cat. I'm not kidding that our cat was then out to get him, and would wait for him at the top of our stairs. He took to calling to make sure Norman was in our apartment before leaving for work.

John Wayne Gacy didn't help.










Pennywise only sealed the deal.

_Two cannibals eating a clown.

One says to the other, "does this taste funny to you?_


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> _Two cannibals eating a clown.
> 
> One says to the other, "does this taste funny to you?_


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I have NEVER liked clowns either since before Gacy and before Pennywise. I personally think it's a smart child who does not trust a man in such an odd outfit! LOL

:::shudder:::

I'm still scared of clowns to this day.

EllenR


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I was supposed to sit on the lap of some strange dude who knew all my naughtiness. After puberty I wouldn't have minded...


Now, _this_ is funny!



Spoiler



Nor with me now either...Hahaha!



-sailor


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I third The Historian. LOVED the book. It was creepy but beautiful. The descriptions of the locations were amazing, and I felt like I was traveling alongside the characters.

Also, I highly recommend Salem's Lot:


It's Stephen King's second book, and is very creepy without being gory -- and no weird clowns or resurrected cats! I may go read it right now, actually...


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

You guys ROCK!  For now, my choice has GOT to be The Historian...though almost all have been added to my TBR list...except It.  Clowns creep me way too much ever since Poltergeist.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think anyone has positive clown memories.  Be it Poltergeist, Gacy, It, or just watching that creep Bozo the Clown on WGN...


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Clowns are evil.  I firmly believe they're all carrying butcher knives and want to kill you.  Which is why I was slightly creeped out when I saw three clowns walk into McDonalds last night.  I'm not even kidding.  They were older and seemed nice.  I think they were Shriners Clowns, which is okay.  But those are the only ones.  The rest are evil.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, now:  Our own Dori is a clown. . . .I think she's probably o.k.

Have you seen the e-trade commercial with the baby and the clown in the background -- "I underestimated the creepiness factor."

And on Bones, Booth had to see a psychiatrist because he shot out an obnoxious clown head on an ice cream truck or something. 

Clowns definitely don't get good press . . . . .

Ann


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, now: Our own Dori is a clown. . . .I think she's probably o.k.
> 
> Have you seen the e-trade commercial with the baby and the clown in the background -- "I underestimated the creepiness factor."
> 
> ...


Well call me biased, but female clowns don't freak me out like male clowns. Perhaps *I* need counseling! LOL

EllenR


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cell

The Cell, Stephen King


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Well call me biased, but female clowns don't freak me out like male clowns. Perhaps *I* need counseling! LOL
> 
> EllenR


There was one of the crime shows where part of the plot was that a woman had a thing for clowns. . . . .made her husband dress as a clown when they. . .well, you know. . . . <shudder> Nearly as disturbing as the Burger King King . . . .

Ann


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And on Bones, Booth had to see a psychiatrist because he shot out an obnoxious clown head on an ice cream truck or something.
> Ann


I saw that episode, and the clown had it coming. And his psychiatrist was Stephen Fry, and so it all worked out splendidly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> No, I'm sure clowns are still scary on Kindle.


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There was one of the crime shows where part of the plot was that a woman had a thing for clowns. . . . .made her husband dress as a clown when they. . .well, you know. . . . <shudder> Nearly as disturbing as the Burger King King . . . .
> 
> Ann


Oh now... that's just...ick. 

And I totally agree, that King IS disturbing!

EllenR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And wasn't Allan Shore on Boston Legal afraid of clowns?

Betsy


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

The first movie dh and I ever watched on our VCR (yes, we're old). Freaky....
Clowns are from the devil.


----------

